# "An Alpha Dog." More like a terrified dog...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

An Alpha Dog


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

No words!!!
It's so sad what people do to their dogs using ceasar's methods!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

What a bunch of CRAP. Especially this bit:


> The youngest child can no longer run to the dog and hug him when she is upset over something. While this had comforted the her as the human, it had made the dog see her as weak.


...:crazy:

And what was up with that collar?

Also I like how just about every dog breed on that website needs a "strong pack leader" [in their description] or else they will take over the world.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

> We did our best to keep his tail from going between his legs in an attempt to help him snap out of his negative state of mind.


Wow...I am so surprised this was even posted on that website. This is really a sad case of a bunch of people thinking they "know it all" and treating a dog poorly because of it. :/ It's funny, because that sentence right there tells you that this is in no way an "Alpha Dog".



> He was telling us what he wanted and what he wanted was to go back to his followers.


Ughhhh! This is so upsetting to me. I really want to write this person who wrote this post and tell them how wrong they are. >:| I really can't tell you how much this infuriates me.



> The youngest child can no longer run to the dog and hug him when she is upset over something. While this had comforted the her as the human, it had made the dog see her as weak.


This is so wrong, so, so, so wrong. It was making the dog feel weak. Hugging is something dogs only do when they want to dominate or procreate. Puppies do it too because hey, it feels cool to them, and they've gotta practice social behavior. But for a child to run up and hug a dog, that is making the dog feel insecure. Look at your dogs face when you hug him, his mouth will probably shut pretty fast and you'll see him stiffen a bit if he isn't used to it. This is because, again, they speak a different language that has just about everything to do with body language, and hugging is often perceived as threatening.

I HATE this woman for everything she has written and stands for. If I could slap her upside the head I would. This neighbor who thinks they are a trainer just because they've watched a few episodes of Cesar Millan, is just an aggressive, ignorant person who can't be bothered to learn a thing about the species she claims to know so much about. It's sad, and I hope one day she will see how extraordinarily stupid she looks in the eyes of people who know how outdated and dumb Cesar Millan's archaic methods really are.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I would seriously like to have a few words with this...*cough* lady. The tail between the legs is a sign of fear. The dog won't walk because of the collar. There's probably past trauma having something to DO with that collar, even if it wasn't meant to be trauma. When she pulls up on that lead, she's only traumatizing him even more, because she's choking him, and the fact that he jumps up and tries to GRAB the lead to KEEP her from choking him just proves that. The lady just sounds BEYOND ignorant with her comments about dominating his family and wanting to go back to his "followers." DOES SHE SERIOUSLY NOW KNOW THAT THE TAIL BETWEEN THE LEGS IS A SIGN OF FEAR?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I have heard so much nonsense from Cesar Milan. Still, one of the most ridiculous to me is the notion that keep a dog from tucking it's tail between it's legs is somehow going to make it less fearful.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> I have heard so much nonsense from Cesar Milan. Still, one of the most ridiculous to me is the notion that keep a dog from tucking it's tail between it's legs is somehow going to make it less fearful.


I'll pull Amaya's tail from between her legs, but that's just because once she's finally calmed down, it still sticks there, and I want to make sure she's calmed down, so I'll pull it out to be sure. She does this when I roll her over for a BELLY RUB!!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I think someone needs to write to the website and ask them to take their abuse pages down...:/


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Ugh, that's horrible . It depresses me how many people think that way after reading Milan's books or watching his show...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

You know what? I just noticed something. I think this story is a load of bull hunky... Why? Because if you look at the pictures from earlier in the day, she's wearing light colored clothes. In the pictures the "same night," she's wearing a completely different outfit. I think this ***** is making **** up.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

> The family can no longer pass off growling at family members as the dog being pestered and to leave the dog a lone. Growling can never be accepted.


Alarming....very, very alarming. Poor dog is only trying to COMMUNICATE in he most basic way... this article is nothing short of disgusting.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ugh... this is retarded, I pull Tobi's tail out from between his tail only when i'm bathing him so i can wash underneath it!!! :lol:
The notion that it relaxes a dog... where does that even come from, and that collar is a contraption of Cesar Milans if i remember correctly... I do not like them at all i might add or his training techniques.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Alarming....very, very alarming. Poor dog is only trying to COMMUNICATE in he most basic way... this article is nothing short of disgusting.


i second that! ibelieve that growling isn't automaticallya bad thing, and if you " forbid" a dog to growl, you might end up witha dog that bites without any warning...


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

bernadettelevis said:


> i second that! ibelieve that growling isn't automaticallya bad thing, and if you " forbid" a dog to growl, you might end up witha dog that bites without any warning...


This is so true. Growling is taking their most prominent form of warning you away from them. It is noisy, usually involves some form of lip curling so it catches your eyes, and it is one of the last warnings you get before you're nailed by a mouth that could have a possible bite force in excess of 200 lbs. This is just a really dumb way to go about "training" dogs. It especially sickens me because it is under the guise of knowledge, understanding, and building respect.

Fear is not respect.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Those videos made me feel so sad. I hate watching that kind of stuff so much and how the dog is completely shut down. He obviously does not get what the lady is wanting him to do and is probably deathly afraid to make a choice and to actually think. Makes me so upset that people just don't get it and then call them stubborn, bad, dominant, or whatever. 

Today at my job, a girl came in saying she wanted to possibly do an apprenticeship with my trainer I am training under. She told me she used positive reinforcement at all time while she said "AH AH NO BAD DOG" in the harshest voice and jerked the leash as the dog marked on the chair. I had no place to say anything but was just baffled by what she just told me. I know this has nothing to do with clicker training but it just irks me so much when someones calls themself a positive reinforcement trainer just because they use the clicker once in a while.


----------

